# Spring Advantage 2013?



## yohoadisneylifeforme

Hey guys and gals! My name's Whitney, and I did the Spring Advantage program back in 2011 in Attractions from January to August, and I had the time of my life! I am graduating in December of this year and would like to go back for next year's Spring Advantage program, hopefully in Entertainment. I was wondering if any of y'all are planning on either returning to Disney next year or are planning on their first CP program next year. 

I am being curious, trying to get a basic consensus of who is and isn't going. I know it might be too early to look for room mates, seeing as how I haven't even started applying yet, but it would be cool to start getting to know people just in case we all decide to go together! 

Stay magical, y'all!


----------



## psherman42

Hello!! I'm Emma and I'm looking to apply for Spring Advantage 2013 as well! I did the Fall 2011 program working Quick Service Food & Beverage and am hoping for either Attractions or Character Attendant for Spring Advantage 2013 but I will be applying for several other roles as well (basically everything but QSFB, Custodial, and Housekeeping haha). I'm also graduating in December.  I can't wait for applications to go up and hopefully get accepted again. I need to get back to Disney ASAP.


----------



## yohoadisneylifeforme

Haha, yeah I want either Character or Character Attendant. I did Fantasyland Attractions in my last program, and we were a big family! I still keep in touch with them. I feel ya on the whole getting back to Disney...it was my second home and I miss it so much. I fit in a whole lot better there! Haha! But it's nice to meet ya Emma!


----------



## psherman42

Nice to meet you too! I worked at ABC Commissary. I wasn't crazy about the location (although I did love working at Studios) but the people I worked with were amazing. And that's exactly how I feel haha. I feel like I belong at Disney more than up here lol.


----------



## yohoadisneylifeforme

Haha I wish I could've worked at Studios! Looks like it would be fun, especially during SWW!


----------



## psherman42

I loved it. The hours were never bad; the latest I ever worked was 2 am and that was on New Years Eve when I was deployed to Outdoor Vending. Plus it was awesome when the Osborne Lights were going on. I wish I had been there during SWW.


----------



## yohoadisneylifeforme

Lucky! Haha since I worked at MK, I would work til 4AM sometimes during EMH...the closers would then go to IHOP or Steak N Shake after work to eat breakfast...it was great because we were all so out of it by that time of morning that some of my favorite memories came from those outings! XD


----------



## flyslyw

Heyyy I'm Jay and I'll be applying for Spring 2013 for my first CP.  I've done research on the CP for so long but never had the chance to apply before, tbh I never thought I'd get the chance, but it looks like I've got an open window and I'll finally be able to apply. I'll be applying for quite a few roles (hoping for attractions or photopass) but I'll be happy just to get an acceptance. Now if only late August/early September could get here faster....


----------



## psherman42

Hello!! 

My roommate worked at Coaster and yeah, she had those 3-4 am shifts for EMH as well. I got lucky since even on EMH nights we only stayed open like an hour later.


----------



## yohoadisneylifeforme

Hey there Jay! I've heard nothing but good things from Photopass people, they have great stories to go home with every day! And if you have any questions at all about Attractions or anything in general, don't hesitate to ask me, and I'll try to answer anything I can!


----------



## Husker92

Hi my name is Corben and I am planning on applying for Spring Advantage 2013. If I get accepted this would be my first CP and I really want to be placed in attractions or merchandise but I'll be happy with anything. I'm 19 and currently a sophomore at Nebraska hopefully I'll meet you all next spring.


----------



## jprice11

Hi my name is Jessica and I plan on applying for either the Spring Advantage 2013 or just Spring 2013.  I haven't decided yet since it will be my first Disney College Program.  I actually graduated from college last May but I lived in Virginia then and now I live in FL so Disney is a lot closer.  I am gonna take a course at my local community college so that I can do the CP.  I'm not really sure which role I want to do.  I have been looking at Character Attendant, Photopass Photographer, and Attractions.  Recently when I've gone to Disney I've kind of watched the cast members to see what their jobs are all about so that I can figure out what role I want.


----------



## broadwaygirl710

Hi my name is Lexie and I'm planning on doing the DCP in Spring 2013!! I haven't decided whether I'm gonna do the Advantage or not, but I'm SUPER EXCITED!  I want to do Merchandise, Entertainment, or Attractions.  Any of those would be FANTASTIC! I'm sure I'll find a few more roles that I'd be interested in.  The end of August/September cannot get here fast enough!  I hope to see ya'll there!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

I'm still deciding on Spring or Fall for 2013. I can't make up my mind though! I worked Fall 2010 but that was career start. I've been waiting to get back to Disney and I think 13 is my year finally!


----------



## Tink135

Hi there! My name is Kelsey, and I will be applying for the spring 2013 program. I'm hoping to do BBB, photopass, or attractions! If anyone has insight on any of these or just wants to talk about DCP, i'd love to hear. This will be my first time in the program


----------



## StarGirl11

Hey there looking at applying for Spring Advantage or even regular Spring 2013 (I'll take either if it means I'm in) also! Looking at Character Attendant, Attractions, or Photopass. I would prefer to do WDW but I don't mind doing Disneyland (will be applying for both resorts). Mostly the same picks for Disneyland but looking at a Resorts option for my last choice at Disneyland. Also a first timer.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Guess I could mention my roles! Like most character attendant is one and also Attractions, QSFB, Custodial and Photopass.


----------



## MelissaMouse

Hello Everyone! Glad I found this thread, thought it was too soon!

My names Melissa and I will be graduating this winter! I plan on applying for 2013 as a PI as well as CP for a fallback. I'd like anything in the theatrical stage production areas, including costuming!! 

I've done one CP already in 2009 as a MK Bus Ops Resort greeter. I had a wonderful time and I was the happiest i've ever been in my life... and I really feel that Disney is my home! I hope to get to know some of you a lot more over the next couple months!

Feel free to chat


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

Welcome to our tiny group!


----------



## MelissaMouse

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Welcome to our tiny group!


----------



## jprice11

I'm getting so excited about the Spring 2013 College Program too.  I already graduated from college last year so I am going to take a class at a local community college this Fall so that I meet the requirements and will be considered a part time college student.  I just registered for the class and let me tell you that I have never been this excited to take a class.  
My sister and I recently got FL Resident Annual Passes and we have been going to Disney World a lot.  I now find myself watching the Cast Members and looking at their name badges to see if they are in the CP.  I told my sister after our last trip that I could really see myself living and working at Disney.  Applications for Spring 2013 can't come soon enough!


----------



## PrincessDream

Hey everybody! My name is Christina and I am just wrapping up my freshman year at UCONN. I will be applying for my first CP ever (woot!) for spring 2013. Of course, I've gotta be at WDW!  As much as I love MK, I am not a night owl and hope I don't end up working super late shifts like that, though I know to expect it lol. I am not sure what roles I would like do. I may end up extending my program, if I like it. Feel free to chat with me!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

PrincessDream said:


> Hey everybody! My name is Christina and I am just wrapping up my freshman year at UCONN. I will be applying for my first CP ever (woot!) for spring 2013. Of course, I've gotta be at WDW!  As much as I love MK, I am not a night owl and hope I don't end up working super late shifts like that, though I know to expect it lol. I am not sure what roles I would like do. I may end up extending my program, if I like it. Feel free to chat with me!



I didn't want to work super late on mine either I ended up at DTD getting off at like 11 or 12 was normal for me! I think MK might be the only park that keeps you around until 3am

Welcome by the way!


----------



## MelissaMouse

PrincessDream said:


> Hey everybody! My name is Christina and I am just wrapping up my freshman year at UCONN. I will be applying for my first CP ever (woot!) for spring 2013. Of course, I've gotta be at WDW!  As much as I love MK, I am not a night owl and hope I don't end up working super late shifts like that, though I know to expect it lol. I am not sure what roles I would like do. I may end up extending my program, if I like it. Feel free to chat with me!



Hi and welcome !!! Would you lifeguard? The water parks close about 5-6pm(ish) every night so their shifts aren't too bad...Just early mornings. Also, I'm not sure if the role I did is still there...it was a "CP Pilot Program" when I started there was only a handful of us... It's called Resort Bus Greeter, it may be under transportation when you apply, but I worked 6-2pm every day and always got my 2 days off a week. It was super fun and you can pick up shifts at other resorts if you want!! I can't think of any others right now that would be "early" mornings...Maybe BBB, since I don't see how children would want a fairy makeover at 9pm? Hope that helps you


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

jprice11 said:


> I'm getting so excited about the Spring 2013 College Program too.  I already graduated from college last year so I am going to take a class at a local community college this Fall so that I meet the requirements and will be considered a part time college student.  I just registered for the class and let me tell you that I have never been this excited to take a class.
> My sister and I recently got FL Resident Annual Passes and we have been going to Disney World a lot.  I now find myself watching the Cast Members and looking at their name badges to see if they are in the CP.  I told my sister after our last trip that I could really see myself living and working at Disney.  Applications for Spring 2013 can't come soon enough!



It always tickles me when people only take one class! Good luck hopefully we can all get in! (Since there aren't many of us...yet)


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Hi everyone!! I saw this thread and I read through just to make sure this wasn't JUST for Spring Adv hopefuls. I'm planning on applying for the Spring 13 program. I actually just applied and got denied for the Fall 12 program. But all is well because I wasn't even initially supposed to apply for fall. But I've known about the DCP for a very long time and I'm so excited to apply again in September . And since I've been reading around the board, I'm flip flopping in my mind whether I want to do the regular or adv program. But I'm a junior at Kent State and I really want to apply for merchandise, character attendant, attractions, and maybe hospitality or vacation planning


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> Hi everyone!! I saw this thread and I read through just to make sure this wasn't JUST for Spring Adv hopefuls. I'm planning on applying for the Spring 13 program. I actually just applied and got denied for the Fall 12 program. But all is well because I wasn't even initially supposed to apply for fall. But I've known about the DCP for a very long time and I'm so excited to apply again in September . And since I've been reading around the board, I'm flip flopping in my mind whether I want to do the regular or adv program. But I'm a junior at Kent State and I really want to apply for merchandise, character attendant, attractions, and maybe hospitality or vacation planning



Well either way you're def welcome here! I hope you decide to do spring adv since you still wouldn't actually miss but one semester. Unless you were going to make that semester up in the summer or something.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

That's the only thing. I'm graduating next spring and the only thing I would ask from the program is about 3 days off so I can fly up and graduate and then come back and finish working. But things will work out


----------



## MelissaMouse

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> Hi everyone!! I saw this thread and I read through just to make sure this wasn't JUST for Spring Adv hopefuls. I'm planning on applying for the Spring 13 program. I actually just applied and got denied for the Fall 12 program. But all is well because I wasn't even initially supposed to apply for fall. But I've known about the DCP for a very long time and I'm so excited to apply again in September . And since I've been reading around the board, I'm flip flopping in my mind whether I want to do the regular or adv program. But I'm a junior at Kent State and I really want to apply for merchandise, character attendant, attractions, and maybe hospitality or vacation planning



Welcome! I'm Melissa! I plan on applying for character attendant and attractions too  I am also going to apply for PI


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Just curious, if anyone wants to work in a park, which one do you want to work in? I think MK would be nice, but I know you would be working basically all day and night. I think Epcot would be really nice, plus it's my favorite park  But I don't think I would mind working in AK.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

If I got MK I would like to work park operations there. Work in the ticketing booths and park cars. But as far as where I want to work! Hollywood Studios for sure!


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Just curious, if anyone wants to work in a park, which one do you want to work in? I think MK would be nice, but I know you would be working basically all day and night. I think Epcot would be really nice, plus it's my favorite park  But I don't think I would mind working in AK.


----------



## psherman42

I worked at Studios and absolutely loved it but if I get accepted this time, I hope I get either Epcot or Magic Kingdom.


----------



## jacensolo3

Hey all, I'm Brandon!
I'm hoping to apply for the spring adv program! I haven't really thought about what I'd like to do... I think I want to work in the parks, can we work in gift shops? I've worked at old navy for about six months now and I love retail and customer service! I'm graduating high school in the next month or so (one of the joys of home schooling  ) and am going to take a college class in the summer so I can come down for the first cp I'm old enough to take! I'm so excited!!


----------



## DerangedChipmunk

Hey y'all, I'm Emmy Kate
I'm going to be applying to Spring 2013 advantage too  I'll be a sophomore then, and it'll be my first experience in the DCP. 

When will they start accepting applications? I'm so nervous I just want to get my application in so I can stop worrying about it.

The list of roles I'm looking at is longer than my arm, but merch and attractions are pretty high on the list. 

If I get in, I can't wait to meet all of you in person! Fellow Dis-ers unite!


----------



## azleigh

Hey! I have decided to try to go back to WDW in Fall 2013! I have done a cp in fall 2011 and absolutely loved it! Also, my family has never been to WDW and I think this will be a good chance for them to come because of the discounts. And I think my friend who has done the cp before might do it to


----------



## MelissaMouse

Welcome!!! The more the merrier


----------



## PrincessDream

MelissaMouse said:


> Hi and welcome !!! Would you lifeguard? The water parks close about 5-6pm(ish) every night so their shifts aren't too bad...Just early mornings. Also, I'm not sure if the role I did is still there...it was a "CP Pilot Program" when I started there was only a handful of us... It's called Resort Bus Greeter, it may be under transportation when you apply, but I worked 6-2pm every day and always got my 2 days off a week. It was super fun and you can pick up shifts at other resorts if you want!! I can't think of any others right now that would be "early" mornings...Maybe BBB, since I don't see how children would want a fairy makeover at 9pm? Hope that helps you



Thanks for the suggestions. Don't you have to be trained in CPR or something to be a lifeguard? But anyway it wouldn't be the best fit for me because I have very fair skin. DX I will probably just suck it up and work another role lol!

And I think I'd most like working in Magic Kingdom because it's my favorite, or in Animal Kingdom since it closes at 7 LOL. Or even Epcot. Heck, I don't know!


----------



## c0pperboom

Hey guys! My name is Lauren and I did the Fall 2010 College Program in Attractions at The Great Movie Ride, and will be applying to go back for Spring/Spring Advantage 2013! I am a current Campus Rep for my college. My top three roles are Vacation Planner, Attractions and Merchandise! I will be graduating in December, so I hope this will lead me into a Professional Internship in communications!


----------



## DerangedChipmunk

c0pperboom said:


> Hey guys! My name is Lauren and I did the Fall 2010 College Program in Attractions at The Great Movie Ride, and will be applying to go back for Spring/Spring Advantage 2013! I am a current Campus Rep for my college. My top three roles are* Vacation Planner*, Attractions and Merchandise! I will be graduating in December, so I hope this will lead me into a Professional Internship in communications!



I saw this on the list of options, what exactly does the job entail? I might be really interested, but I wanted to know more about it.


----------



## c0pperboom

DerangedChipmunk said:


> I saw this on the list of options, what exactly does the job entail? I might be really interested, but I wanted to know more about it.



It's a ticket sales position! A Vacation Planner is the person at the booths at the park entrances selling park tickets and media. You have monthly/weekly goals you have to meet for sales, but I've heard from friends who are VP's now that they are not difficult to reach!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

c0pperboom said:


> Hey guys! My name is Lauren and I did the Fall 2010 College Program in Attractions at The Great Movie Ride, and will be applying to go back for Spring/Spring Advantage 2013! I am a current Campus Rep for my college. My top three roles are Vacation Planner, Attractions and Merchandise! I will be graduating in December, so I hope this will lead me into a Professional Internship in communications!



I worked there fall 10 too!


----------



## c0pperboom

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> I worked there fall 10 too!



Really?!?! What's your name? I must know you then!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

c0pperboom said:


> Really?!?! What's your name? I must know you then!



Devin! But I didn't know anyone who worked at the GMR? Did you live in Vista?


----------



## c0pperboom

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Devin! But I didn't know anyone who worked at the GMR? Did you live in Vista?



Haha, oh no sorry I thought you meant you worked at GMR then too! Sorry!
I lived in Chatham! Where did you work?


----------



## casenic

Hi everyone! I'm Casey. I plan on applying for Spring 2013  I don't know whether i'm going to extend it or not, but I have time to figure it out. I just saw this thread and decided to join. Would love to chat more with everyone and make friends. I absolutely love Disney and i've educated myself on the program for about 2 years now... so this is my time to shine!


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

c0pperboom said:


> Haha, oh no sorry I thought you meant you worked at GMR then too! Sorry!
> I lived in Chatham! Where did you work?



I worked in DTD Merchandise...I worked at Mikeys Groove D Street Candy Cauldron and Disney Quest!


----------



## MelissaMouse

Welcome, Casey!! 

Question for everyone: I'm 25...Are there any other 'older' CP'er's out there for Spring 2013?  I'd feel like I'd relate a bit more when it comes to picking roommates!!


----------



## c0pperboom

MelissaMouse said:


> Welcome, Casey!!
> 
> Question for everyone: I'm 25...Are there any other 'older' CP'er's out there for Spring 2013?  I'd feel like I'd relate a bit more when it comes to picking roommates!!



Hi Casey! I'm 23 haha, if you consider that an 'older' CP!


----------



## jprice11

I'll also be 23 when the Spring 2013 program starts.  Don't know if that's what you mean by older


----------



## MelissaMouse

Yes, that is what I meant! I guess I meant 22/23 or older. It's nice to see others on here!! Hi!  Let's make sure we stay in touch, Lets get to know each other more!


----------



## psherman42

If I get accepted, I'll be turning 23 while I'm down there.


----------



## MelissaMouse

woohoooo!!


----------



## JuliaJu

I'm 21 years old, turning 22 during the Spring Adv. Program! I am a first timer, but really interested in applying! I am graduating from college in December and have some time off before grad school...it seems like the perfect timing! Hope to get to know some of you other hopefuls !


----------



## yohoadisneylifeforme

Can September get here already so we can all start applying??? PLEASE? Haha! It's so good seeing just how many of us are out there for 2013...means we can all get to know each other beforehand, make tons of friends, plan out all kinds of activities and share what roles we want to have! So exciting!!  I really want Character Performer or Attendant...I'm graduating in December, only a few months away!! And then hopefully, it's off to Florida I go!


----------



## wdwmama19

Hey everyone! My name is Angelique and I am a Spring/Spring Advantage hopeful. I was a CP in '08 as a Slide Op at Typhoon Lagoon and I did the Summer Alumni '09 at Mission: Space. 

I just graduated college so I think I am safe when it comes to applying for the CP but I am waiting on an e-mail to confirm this. 

Anyway, I am married and my husband and I have an 8 month old baby girl. I know it seems crazy to want to do the CP married with a baby but Disney is where I want to work and to do that I must start at the bottom again. 

I wish everyone good luck with applying!


----------



## Ajaz

Howdy! I'm Amy, I'm 20, and I'm from Texas! I've been researching the CP for nearly 3 years now and I think it's finally my time to apply! I'm willing to do just about anything, but my top roles are entertainment (although I know how competitive it is to get), character attendant, attractions, merchandise, BBB, photopass... I'm not picky! I can't wait to get to know y'all more as we get closer to applications


----------



## jasonicbomber

Hi Spring and Spring Advantage 2013 Hopefuls...

My name is Jason and I am going to be a junior sport management major at Ithaca College (Alma Mater of Bob Iger, Walt Disney Company CEO). I am applying for Spring Advantage 2013 at WDW and looking to do Attractions (my top choices are Soarin' and The Haunted Mansion), Vacation Planner, or Main Entrance Operations. Also, I will be looking to switch gears during the month of March and hopefully intern with the Atlanta Braves during their Spring Training at Wide World of Sports. I am so excited to be applying to such a wonderful program and I hope to be a part of the magic-making for 7 months. When will September get here so applications can open?


----------



## saturdaygirl

MelissaMouse said:


> Welcome, Casey!!
> 
> Question for everyone: I'm 25...Are there any other 'older' CP'er's out there for Spring 2013?  I'd feel like I'd relate a bit more when it comes to picking roommates!!



i'll be 25 in two weeks and HOPEFULLY i'm applying for spring 2013. i think i can, anyway. i just have to get back enrolled in college and it'll be a go. i did the spring 07 cp!



jasonicbomber said:


> Also, I will be looking to switch gears during the month of March and hopefully intern with the Atlanta Braves during their Spring Training at Wide World of Sports.



that's where i did my program and i was not a baseball fan at all, going into it, but i came out an atl braves fan!


----------



## jasonicbomber

saturdaygirl said:


> that's where i did my program and i was not a baseball fan at all, going into it, but i came out an atl braves fan!



I am a diehard Red Sox fan, so it wouldn't be a problem for me since the Braves are in the National League. I was wondering how you go about getting that portion of the internship and how it would affect your current role and apartment rent.


----------



## yohoadisneylifeforme

It's good to see some of y'all are older and still wanting to apply for the DCP! I am 21 and looking to stay in Chatham in the non-wellness apartments, and I just really want the perfect roomies, since I'll be living and interacting with them everyday. And Amy, my top role I want is Entertainment as well!


----------



## MaximillianGoof

I'm glad to see older CP hopefuls as well! I'm going to be 23 in September, but I'm applying for DLR. Are any of you applying there as well? I know these boards are pretty WDW focused, but I see some DLR people around sometimes.


----------



## saturdaygirl

jasonicbomber said:


> I am a diehard Red Sox fan, so it wouldn't be a problem for me since the Braves are in the National League. I was wondering how you go about getting that portion of the internship and how it would affect your current role and apartment rent.



i was placed at the wide world of sports so i was automatically in for it. i was qsf&b and i worked the concessions and such at all the sporting events. i'm not sure if it's still the same, but during braves season, they're always looking for extra people! you just have to pick up shifts and as long as i worked enough hours to make my rent, it was all good


----------



## jasonicbomber

saturdaygirl said:


> i was placed at the wide world of sports so i was automatically in for it. i was qsf&b and i worked the concessions and such at all the sporting events. i'm not sure if it's still the same, but during braves season, they're always looking for extra people! you just have to pick up shifts and as long as i worked enough hours to make my rent, it was all good



Ok. In one of my sport management classes, one of the students on a panel speaking to our class was a CP in recreation at Beach Club and she worked with the Braves during March. I hope I will be able to work in the parks other than in March. Is that possible?


----------



## thisisemily

Just popping in to say HI!
My top roles are character attendant, photopass photographer, concierge, and I also plan on attending an entertainment audition.
My last CP (fall advantage 2011), I worked in Merch in Hollywood Studios. I had the perfect roommates..so I am gonna need some perfect roommates, yet again! I'm currently 20, and I will be turning 21 next February. I've gotta look for some 21+ roomies who don't mind living with a 20 year old for a couple of weeks!


----------



## yohoadisneylifeforme

Emily! You're on the Chatham FB group! *tackles* It's Whitney, hehe!  And hey, I probably wouldn't mind waiting a few weeks! I mean, we can always do a February arrival date if you just wanna wait til you're 21!


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

I don't know how they do the housing process, but I will be turning 21 at the end of September...will they allow me to get into Chatham?


----------



## yohoadisneylifeforme

Mmhmm you can get into any of the housing facilities no matter your age. Whether you are placed in a wellness or non-wellness apartment does depend on your age, though. Once you turn 21, you have the option of having a non-wellness apartment, which allows alcohol in the apartment. Anyone over 21 can choose a wellness (no alcohol allowed) if they want to, but anyone under 21 is required to stay in a wellness.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

yohoadisneylifeforme said:


> Mmhmm you can get into any of the housing facilities no matter your age. Whether you are placed in a wellness or non-wellness apartment does depend on your age, though. Once you turn 21, you have the option of having a non-wellness apartment, which allows alcohol in the apartment. Anyone over 21 can choose a wellness (no alcohol allowed) if they want to, but anyone under 21 is required to stay in a wellness.



So let's say i apply and get accepted before i'm 21. Do i still have the option of changing where i live? Or does the whole housing thing take place after acceptance?


----------



## Ajaz

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> So let's say i apply and get accepted before i'm 21. Do i still have the option of changing where i live? Or does the whole housing thing take place after acceptance?



Housing isn't decided until you arrive, so as long as you're 21 by the time you start the program, you should be fine!


----------



## psherman42

All 3 complexes have wellness and non-wellness apartments. If you're under 21 when you check in, you'll automatically be placed in a wellness apartment but once you turn 21, you have the option of moving to non-wellness if you want. You choose your complex at check in.

Can apps please be up now?


----------



## Joanna71985

thisisemily said:


> Just popping in to say HI!
> My top roles are character attendant, photopass photographer, concierge, and I also plan on attending an entertainment audition.
> My last CP (fall advantage 2011), I worked in Merch in Hollywood Studios. I had the perfect roommates..so I am gonna need some perfect roommates, yet again! I'm currently 20, and I will be turning 21 next February. I've gotta look for some 21+ roomies who don't mind living with a 20 year old for a couple of weeks!



If you are 20 at check-in, you will automatically go into a wellness apartment (so you wouldn't be with 21+ then). However, if you want, you can move out once you turn 21


----------



## houseofmouse89

I have a few questions:

1. I'm applying for Spring 2013. I graduated last spring, but heard that I can take any old college course and be eligible? There's a community college near me that I could take a class at, and it could be relevant to a certain PI. 

2. If you're already statused in a particular front-line role but do the CP, can you pick up shifts in the old role? I'm going to an entertainment audition in August and also trying to get a seasonal role in Oct/Nov if entertainment doesn't pan out. But for the CP I'd like to work in concierge or hospitality (assuming I don't get a PI).

3. If I'm moving to Orlando a few months before the CP starts...would I have to move into the CP housing? I've been there, done that, and would like to live outside of the CP complexes. 


Anyone that could answer these, thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

houseofmouse89 said:


> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. I'm applying for Spring 2013. I graduated last spring, but heard that I can take any old college course and be eligible? There's a community college near me that I could take a class at, and it could be relevant to a certain PI.
> 
> 2. If you're already statused in a particular front-line role but do the CP, can you pick up shifts in the old role? I'm going to an entertainment audition in August and also trying to get a seasonal role in Oct/Nov if entertainment doesn't pan out. But for the CP I'd like to work in concierge or hospitality (assuming I don't get a PI).
> 
> 3. If I'm moving to Orlando a few months before the CP starts...would I have to move into the CP housing? I've been there, done that, and would like to live outside of the CP complexes.
> 
> 
> Anyone that could answer these, thanks!



1. As long as you are currently enrolled in school, you are fine

2. Yes (as long as training updates don't happen).

3. No. You can live off-site


----------



## PrincessKasey

Hi! I'm Kasey! I'm applying for Spring 2013, too! I'm hoping for Attractions, Merchandise, or PhotoPass. (But I'm applying for basically everything but Housekeeping, lol). 

I've never done the program before, but I've been wanting to do it for over three years, so I've done a lot of research. I've been reading site forever, but when I saw there was a topic for this, I had to join and say hi.


----------



## RapunzelRapunzel

MelissaMouse said:


> Welcome, Casey!!
> 
> Question for everyone: I'm 25...Are there any other 'older' CP'er's out there for Spring 2013?  I'd feel like I'd relate a bit more when it comes to picking roommates!!



Hi Melissa! I too am 25 and I too will be applying to the Spring 2013 program. I was a little worried that I would be one of the few "older" people applying. In fact if I do get accepted (fingers crossed) I will turn 26 at the start of the program, in January.

I have never done the program and after a few years of off and on attendance I have gone back to school part time with hopes of finally earning my degree and yes for an opportunity to apply for the CP!

I have applied before, and sadly have not be accepted. But I am hoping this year is my year. In fact, I cannot wait for fall - being my favorite season and so that I can apply again!

One of my best friends did the CP twice and from everything she's said it sounds like an amazing experience. So I am trying not to get my hopes up...but its so hard not to.

But to all the Spring 2013 hopefuls I just want to say hello and I hope we all will be participating next year =)


----------



## WDWlover89

Hi all!  I'm so glad I was able to find this thread!  I'm Stephanie and I will be 23 and turn 24 while I'm there so I'm definitely glad there are other "older" people going. . I will graduate in December so I'm hoping to get into the Spring advantage and the wait for applying is killing me so it's nice to see this and read through everyone's comments. Im really hoping for photo pass, merchandise, attractions or even custodial. I'm trying not to be too picky so hopefully I'll have a better chance of getting picked. Good luck to everybody applying!!


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

So I was just reading to see if there were any new posts on this board. only one in a month. But I am SOOOOO excited that it is almost time to apply for the CP 2013!! I cannot wait til September


----------



## tgimunday

Hi, I'm Kelley and I'm a Spring 2013 hopeful. I am 22 from NC. I would hope to live in either Chatham or vista (like the convince of a bus stop.)  my top 3 picks are Photopass, Character Attendant and attractions. I'd obviously apply for a lot more and just be happy to have the chance to go at all .


----------



## disney516

Hi, my name is Taylor and I am planning on applying for spring 2013. I am nervous about the application process. Is it hard to get in? Also, I have very little work experience but I have volunteer experience, will this affect my chances of getting in? I hope to work in merchandise, vacation planning, or concierge.


----------



## Joanna71985

disney516 said:


> Hi, my name is Taylor and I am planning on applying for spring 2013. I am nervous about the application process. Is it hard to get in? Also, I have very little work experience but I have volunteer experience, will this affect my chances of getting in? I hope to work in merchandise, vacation planning, or concierge.



Not having work experience won't be a reason for not getting in (my first CP was my first job ever).


----------



## ladypage

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Not having work experience won't be a reason for not getting in (my first CP was my first job ever).



I wouldn't necessarily say that anymore Joanna. You did your first CP awhile ago, and the economy is even worse. I met very few people who didn't have experience of some sort already, except a few in entertainment. 

Of course it's not impossible, especially if you get in to something like Entertainment. And even experience from volunteering is something. You don't have to be paid to gain experience.


----------



## aznshents

ladypage said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say that anymore Joanna. You did your first CP awhile ago, and the economy is even worse. I met very few people who didn't have experience of some sort already, except a few in entertainment.
> 
> Of course it's not impossible, especially if you get in to something like Entertainment. And even experience from volunteering is something. You don't have to be paid to gain experience.



I think what's important to keep in mind is someone's outlook. If the interviewer can deduce that the person they are speaking to will treat Guests well, loves Disney, and can work hard and are responsible, that person stands a very good chance. People just tend to learn this more with work experience, but that isn't an end-all be-all.


----------



## ladypage

aznshents said:
			
		

> I think what's important to keep in mind is someone's outlook. If the interviewer can deduce that the person they are speaking to will treat Guests well, loves Disney, and can work hard and are responsible, that person stands a very good chance. People just tend to learn this more with work experience, but that isn't an end-all be-all.



Oh, I agree. All I was saying is that people who don't have experience really need to impress them else where. It's harder when you don't have any qualifying work experience, and you really have to push for them to realize how you, as a CM, can benefit the company. A few years ago, this wouldn't have been as necessary.


----------



## disney516

ladypage said:
			
		

> Oh, I agree. All I was saying is that people who don't have experience really need to impress them else where. It's harder when you don't have any qualifying work experience, and you really have to push for them to realize how you, as a CM, can benefit the company. A few years ago, this wouldn't have been as necessary.



I completely agree with both of you. The only jobs I do that I get paid are babysitting jobs. Some of the volunteer activities I do are I run a concession stand during school sporting events, I teach at summer camps, and help at the grade school in my town during the summer and school breaks, so I have interaction with people, it just is volunteer work. I think I'm going to try to get a job during this semester though.


----------



## ladypage

disney516 said:


> I completely agree with both of you. The only jobs I do that I get paid are babysitting jobs. Some of the volunteer activities I do are I run a concession stand during school sporting events, I teach at summer camps, and help at the grade school in my town during the summer and school breaks, so I have interaction with people, it just is volunteer work. I think I'm going to try to get a job during this semester though.



Even if you don't get paid for it, that's still experience though, and it's all how you sell it. Working with kids will be a big plus I would think.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Ok, this has probably been asked EVERYWHERE on the college boards, but I do have a question about the application/web interview process. Everything I've read that has been posted recently says something about the phone interview (like how you have to present yourself to the interviewer). But what I can't find (unless I sat at my computer for hours) is some advice/insight/experience about the web interview. 

In March, I applied for the Fall 12 program...didn't get in. Got past the application, but that DANG web interview killed me. And after that, I looked around for advice on what I should do to pass that section next time, but I mean, it's been almost 6 months and I can't remember anything anyone said. 

So I'm asking anyone if they have any advice on the web interview...like how to actually pass. I think I went wrong by picking too many neutrals...Ok, I'm rambling..so PLEASE..anyone who has advice, get back to me because that is the only part of this process that is the make/break point for me. Thanks!


----------



## psherman42

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> Ok, this has probably been asked EVERYWHERE on the college boards, but I do have a question about the application/web interview process. Everything I've read that has been posted recently says something about the phone interview (like how you have to present yourself to the interviewer). But what I can't find (unless I sat at my computer for hours) is some advice/insight/experience about the web interview.
> 
> In March, I applied for the Fall 12 program...didn't get in. Got past the application, but that DANG web interview killed me. And after that, I looked around for advice on what I should do to pass that section next time, but I mean, it's been almost 6 months and I can't remember anything anyone said.
> 
> So I'm asking anyone if they have any advice on the web interview...like how to actually pass. I think I went wrong by picking too many neutrals...Ok, I'm rambling..so PLEASE..anyone who has advice, get back to me because that is the only part of this process that is the make/break point for me. Thanks!


The same thing happened to me. I applied for Spring 2011 and didn't get passed the WBI. I reapplied for fall and got in. Just take your time and make sure your answers are consistent. Read each question carefully to make sure you know what it's asking. Good luck.


----------



## tdzaleski

I am looking to go for fall 2013 and I have been wondering. Is there any difference between let's say "Fall 2013" and "Fall Advantage 2013"? Or is it just different ways of wording it. Does advantage get/do something that the regular doesn't?


----------



## janierae

tdzaleski said:
			
		

> I am looking to go for fall 2013 and I have been wondering. Is there any difference between let's say "Fall 2013" and "Fall Advantage 2013"? Or is it just different ways of wording it. Does advantage get/do something that the regular doesn't?



Fall is just for the semester, usually about August- beginning of January. Fall advantage you would be there from the end of the spring semester usually end of may- beginning of January!


----------



## Guardboy23

Hi, I did the Spring 2012 program from Jan 25th 2012 to August 3rd 2012, aka just got back a couple days ago.  I did Quick Service Food and Beverage for Pop Century.  Im going to apply again, because i miss Disney and my pop family soooo much.  Im hoping that i can get QSFB for Pop Century, but if i get another location for QSFB or if i get merchandise, i would be fine with it


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

psherman42 said:


> The same thing happened to me. I applied for Spring 2011 and didn't get passed the WBI. I reapplied for fall and got in. Just take your time and make sure your answers are consistent. Read each question carefully to make sure you know what it's asking. Good luck.



Thanks so much!! I'm really excited and nervous at the same time (i guess thats anxiety) I just really hope I get past it this time.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Hi I'm Elizabeth, I'm 21 from Florida, and I'm planning on applying for either the spring 2013 or fall 2013 program depending on how my schedule works out.

I am planning on requesting FSFB, Concierge, and Hospitality. I really want to work at one of the resorts or a sit down restaurant. 

I've been researching the DCP like mad for a while now, reading DCP blogs on tumblr, watching vlogs on youtube and just lots of google searchs. So think I am finally ready to take the next step. 

I don't have allot of work experience, but I have worked with children before so I guess that will help me.

If I do get accepted for either program I am hoping to be placed in a non-wellness apartment in Chatham. (I may not drink a bunch, but having the option open would be a plus)

The only thing I'm not looking forward to is covering up my tattoo everyday.


----------



## allyouneedishope

Hello, my name is Autumn. I am also applying for the spr/adv 2013 WDWCP. I'm so excited! This will be my first time. I've been reading soo many blogs. I grew up in Orlando, Dr. Phillips area, then moved to Texas for college. I miss it soo much, can't wait to go back to a whole new experience.Has anyone found a fb group for spring adv 2013?

I'm 19 and a sophomore in college. I really hope I end up working in Bibbidi Bobbidi boutique. I adore kids, even the spoiled ones. If I do et that, then my second choice would be Character attendant. Third choice would be attractions, I would really want one with a cool costume .If all fails, and those are not available for me, I would do any job EXCEPT house keeping. You don't a lot of guest interaction and I hate cleaning my own stuff, lol. 
  Um, I don't know what else to put..
OH! I'm an Art major, but Im thinking of changing it to art education .

{sorry fir any errors. I'm on my phone :]}


----------



## allyouneedishope

Tink135 said:
			
		

> Hi there! My name is Kelsey, and I will be applying for the spring 2013 program. I'm hoping to do BBB, photopass, or attractions! If anyone has insight on any of these or just wants to talk about DCP, i'd love to hear. This will be my first time in the program



hey Im also going for BBB! Maybe we will be coworkers :]


----------



## Guardboy23

allyouneedishope said:


> Hello, my name is Autumn. I am also applying for the spr/adv 2013 WDWCP. I'm so excited! This will be my first time. I've been reading soo many blogs. I grew up in Orlando, Dr. Phillips area, then moved to Texas for college. I miss it soo much, can't wait to go back to a whole new experience.Has anyone found a fb group for spring adv 2013?
> 
> I'm 19 and a sophomore in college. I really hope I end up working in Bibbidi Bobbidi boutique. I adore kids, even the spoiled ones. If I do et that, then my second choice would be Character attendant. Third choice would be attractions, I would really want one with a cool costume .If all fails, and those are not available for me, I would do any job EXCEPT house keeping. You don't a lot of guest interaction and I hate cleaning my own stuff, lol.
> Um, I don't know what else to put..
> OH! I'm an Art major, but Im thinking of changing it to art education .
> 
> {sorry fir any errors. I'm on my phone :]}



There is a facebook group,


----------



## allyouneedishope

Guardboy23 said:
			
		

> There is a facebook group,



what is its name, because I can't find it?


----------



## Guardboy23

allyouneedishope said:


> what is its name, because I can't find it?



Disney College Program Spring 2013


----------



## allyouneedishope

Guardboy23 said:
			
		

> Disney College Program Spring 2013



Thanks. I had been typeing in the wrong combination of words.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

What are the months for spring advantage? I don't know if I want to do that one instead of just regular spring---(idk how homesick I will actually be  )


----------



## Joanna71985

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> What are the months for spring advantage? I don't know if I want to do that one instead of just regular spring---(idk how homesick I will actually be  )



Spring Advantage is Jan-Aug


----------



## ValiantHeart

Hey guys, I'm Autumn (Oh hey, look, a fellow Autumn!) And I will most likely be applying for Spring Advantage 2013! I'm so excited like nobody here understands that I neeeeeeeeed to be back at Walt Disney World! I've been looking at Disney tumblrs and all it's doing is making me crazy homesick XD My friend Taylor went back two days ago and she posted a picture of Cinderella's Castle all lit up and I was like ;.; wanna be there.

My dream is to be friends with Ariel or a parade performer, but I know that's super tough. Dx But aside from that, I'd love to be a character attendant, but I'm really not picky, I just want to be at Disney, making magic happen!


----------



## allyouneedishope

ValiantHeart said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm Autumn (Oh hey, look, a fellow Autumn!) And I will most likely be applying for Spring Advantage 2013! I'm so excited like nobody here understands that I neeeeeeeeed to be back at Walt Disney World! I've been looking at Disney tumblrs and all it's doing is making me crazy homesick XD My friend Taylor went back two days ago and she posted a picture of Cinderella's Castle all lit up and I was like ;.; wanna be there.
> 
> My dream is to be friends with Ariel or a parade performer, but I know that's super tough. Dx But aside from that, I'd love to be a character attendant, but I'm really not picky, I just want to be at Disney, making magic happen!



:GASP:  It has been so long since I've met aanother Autumn! I completely understand your excitement and need! I have read tons of blogs and watched tons of videos and I get so excited at just the thought of going back.


----------



## psherman42

Hello to all the new posters!!

Apps should be up so soon ahhh. Even though I've done the program before I'm SO nervous about the WBI. I failed it once so I'm paranoid about doing it again. And this is my last chance to apply.


----------



## KatieLope

Hi!!! I'm Katie, 21 in December, from New Orleans, and I'll be doing Spring 2013 as my first CP. 

I'm extremely into dance, and cannot WAIT to audition for entertainment. I'll want Character performer (hopefully face) more than anything, but I'll be super excited to perform in a show or parade as well! If no luck, I'll fall back on BBB, Attractions, and Merchandise lastly (though I'm not very fond of it). 

Disney is my LIFE. And when I discovered that there was a way for college aged kids to get together and love disney together??! HECK YES, I'm all for it! 

I'll be looking for some roomies and I'm not picky, as long as you're into Disney (which you are, right? ) I'll love to meet ya! 

for those with a tumblr or interested, my blog is ohlopey.tumblr


----------



## disneyygal13

hey! I'm hoping to do spring advantage 2013 as well! so excited, but so nervous for the whole application process. one quick question,it might be stupid but, when you do the advantage program, so you take classes still may through aug? or just jan-aug?

thanks!


----------



## disney516

I know the classes you take depend on what your college says about credits counting, but from anyone's experience what classes did your school allow or count as credit or any info regarding the class options that you did? I am an elementary Ed major! Thanks


----------



## BookLover23

Hey Everybody! I'm DeAnna and I'm a disney freak! Like seriously, my daily vocabulary consists of Disney movie quotes. Hoping I get into the DLR CP this year under Attractions, Photopass or Character Hosting! Pretty much anything actually. Tried to get in a couple years ago but didn't getting past the web interview.  Great to see all the hopefuls! And apps PLEASE be up soon!!!


----------



## ellyphant11

Hello! My name is Ellyn, I am an athletic training major and I am applying for the spring 2013 program. I have wanted to do his program since I was a little girl and I am SO excited. But I am actually more nervous to be denied. Any tips?


----------



## allyouneedishope

ellyphant11 said:
			
		

> Hello! My name is Ellyn, I am an athletic training major and I am applying for the spring 2013 program. I have wanted to do his program since I was a little girl and I am SO excited. But I am actually more nervous to be denied. Any tips?



Um, If you want practice I guess with the web based interview, I would do the web based interviews from other companies (target,walmart, any other company). Even though people say its easy, some of the questions many trick you up sometimes. Same question being asked multiple times, multiple different ways. As for the actual interview, I would look up questions that have been asked to previous DCP'ers/hopefuls that fall under your top 3-5 choices. I'm doing that and also I know a lot of people who have worked and are currently working for Disney, so I ask them what types of questions would they ask. Maybe I'm preparing too much, but everything helps, right?


----------



## TotalDreamer

allyouneedishope said:
			
		

> Um, If you want practice I guess with the web based interview, I would do the web based interviews from other companies (target,walmart, any other company). Even though people say its easy, some of the questions many trick you up sometimes. Same question being asked multiple times, multiple different ways. As for the actual interview, I would look up questions that have been asked to previous DCP'ers/hopefuls that fall under your top 3-5 choices. I'm doing that and also I know a lot of people who have worked and are currently working for Disney, so I ask them what types of questions would they ask. Maybe I'm preparing too much, but everything helps, right?



Also for web based don't be too neutral - be honest. That's also probably the easiest way to not get tripped up by the repeated questions worded differently


----------



## JustKeepSwimming93

Hey guys, my name is Jenn and I'm from Boston. I'm 19 and I go to Plymouth State in NH and I really really really REALLY want to do the DCP as a lifeguard.

I've been working at a local YMCA near my hometown for 5 years as a lifeguard and swim instructor so I have some experience in saving people (no life-threatening incidents but its all good.... hahaha).

I've been looking at a ton of posts on here regarding lifeguarding as a CP and I noticed theres a different training they use..? I'm certified in Red Cross CPR, AED, Lifeguarding and WSI. What is the training WDW uses? How is it different then Red Cross? 

One last question, when do applications come out? and why can't it be sooner? 

So excited to meet all you guys.


----------



## Kevindraws

I'm applying for my first dcp as a lifeguard/recreation as my top 2.

Are there any other differences between spring and spring advantage besides going into the summer?


----------



## khancock

Kevindraws said:


> Are there any other differences between spring and spring advantage besides going into the summer?



Longer program allows you to take more courses.  That may translate into earning additional credit.


----------



## BeastlyKingdoms

allyouneedishope said:


> Um, If you want practice I guess with the web based interview, I would do the web based interviews from other companies (target,walmart, any other company). Even though people say its easy, some of the questions many trick you up sometimes. Same question being asked multiple times, multiple different ways. As for the actual interview, I would look up questions that have been asked to previous DCP'ers/hopefuls that fall under your top 3-5 choices. I'm doing that and also I know a lot of people who have worked and are currently working for Disney, so I ask them what types of questions would they ask. Maybe I'm preparing too much, but everything helps, right?



What kind of questions are you practicing? Just basic interview ones like give me three words that describe you? Or are there more Disney-specific ones?


----------



## BeastlyKingdoms

I was also wondering if anyone knows if we can extend our contract once we get there? I think I have to do just regular Spring 2013, but what to know if it is possible to extend to advantage once we get there. Anyone know?


----------



## Joanna71985

BeastlyKingdoms said:


> I was also wondering if anyone knows if we can extend our contract once we get there? I think I have to do just regular Spring 2013, but what to know if it is possible to extend to advantage once we get there. Anyone know?



Yes it possible to extend. You can be on the CP for up to 1 year consecutively


----------



## HakunaMatata101

Hey everybody, my name is Matt and i also am currently waiting to apply for the spring, I cant really decide if i want to do the advantage or not though. If anyone could give some information on the college program its self and what to expect that would be greatly appreciated!

Thank You!


----------



## psherman42

I wish the apps would go up. 

And I'm so nervous abut the WBI even though I know I probably shouldn't be. I've done it before so I know what to expect but ahh.


----------



## Joanna71985

HakunaMatata101 said:


> Hey everybody, my name is Matt and i also am currently waiting to apply for the spring, I cant really decide if i want to do the advantage or not though. If anyone could give some information on the college program its self and what to expect that would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank You!



Personally, I would go with Advantage


----------



## HakunaMatata101

Yea, I was thinking that as well. Also does anyone know when the application is coming out? How many of you are getting anxious? or is it just me?


----------



## disney516

HakunaMatata101 said:
			
		

> Yea, I was thinking that as well. Also does anyone know when the application is coming out? How many of you are getting anxious? or is it just me?



I am super anxious, only because I have a fear of rejection, which I guess everyone does!!! :/


----------



## HakunaMatata101

Yeah, you and me both!


----------



## WDWlover89

I'm going crazy waiting to apply. I've heard that apps will come out on the 6th but I have also heard many other dates so don't hold me to it. The top days I've heard are tomorrow or Thursday. So its getting close!


----------



## psherman42

HakunaMatata101 said:


> Yea, I was thinking that as well. Also does anyone know when the application is coming out? How many of you are getting anxious? or is it just me?



Me. I feel like I'm way more stressed this time than when I've applied in the past because this is my last chance to do the program again since I'm graduating in December. And I want to go back so bad.


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

Ok is anyone else here on the Spring 13 facebook group? if you are, can anyone relate with me that alot of the posts are making you nervous? like even more nervous than you already are? because i love the fact that everyone is really excited and we are all going through the same thing...but in real life, all these posts about dates and junk is making me so stressed out that i hardly want to go on the group's page. anyone in the same group ??


----------



## tgimunday

im in the group and i feel the same way...im hoping it calms way down once they go up cause lets be honest its gonna go up when it goes up and theres nothing we can do it about it so why stress...i duno maybe its just my laidback personality


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

tgimunday said:


> im in the group and i feel the same way...im hoping it calms way down once they go up cause lets be honest its gonna go up when it goes up and theres nothing we can do it about it so why stress...i duno maybe its just my laidback personality



RIGHT!! that's what i'm saying. their extra/over excited comments are a little overwhelming so i'm forced to make myself chill out...oh well. whenever they go up is when they go up..you are absolutely right.


----------



## psherman42

Apps are up! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Kevindraws

psherman42 said:


> Apps are up! Good luck everybody!



Did you take the personality test during the app?


----------



## BookLover23

Kevindraws said:


> Did you take the personality test during the app?



Nope. I was a little weirded out by that too. 
So NERVOUS!!! But very happy I got through that! Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## disney516

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> Nope. I was a little weirded out by that too.
> So NERVOUS!!! But very happy I got through that! Can't wait to see what happens!



Did it tell you they will let give you further instructions within five business days? I thought the web based one would take place almost immediately?


----------



## Tink_2011

Anxiously waiting ...


----------



## BookLover23

disney516 said:


> Did it tell you they will let give you further instructions within five business days? I thought the web based one would take place almost immediately?



No, just that if they had any positions they wanted me in they would let me know in like 5 days. How about you?


----------



## disney516

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> No, just that if they had any positions they wanted me in they would let me know in like 5 days. How about you?



Yea that was the exact wording, but does that mean that that's when they will let you know if you can take the web part? I just really want them to just tell me, so I don't have to wait considering after that it will be an even bigger waiting game


----------



## BookLover23

disney516 said:


> Yea that was the exact wording, but does that mean that that's when they will let you know if you can take the web part? I just really want them to just tell me, so I don't have to wait considering after that it will be an even bigger waiting game



You have a serious point! Now I'm stressing again.... 

EDIT: Just got an e-mail from them about doing the web based interview. So, they just sent it after the initial one I guess.  Gonna take it now! Good luck to you guys!!


----------



## Tink_2011

Yep, just got my email to take the web interview! (quick turn around) 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## disney516

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> You have a serious point! Now I'm stressing again....
> 
> EDIT: Just got an e-mail from them about doing the web based interview. So, they just sent it after the initial one I guess.  Gonna take it now! Good luck to you guys!!



Me too!!!


----------



## jacensolo3

Just finished the application and now I'm obsessively refreshing my email waiting for the email to take the web test. So much for being productive today!


----------



## Tigersmu23

Does it say thank you for applying on anyone elses dashboard? It did for me last year but it doesn't this year :/


----------



## jacensolo3

Mine doesn't but I haven't taken the email test yet? maybe that's the difference?


----------



## HakunaMatata101

I just applied too. Waiting for the email back


----------



## techieguy

I applied this morning and got a reply to take the web based interview.  Is that the personality test?  I applied for Spring Advantage!


----------



## disney516

techieguy said:
			
		

> I applied this morning and got a reply to take the web based interview.  Is that the personality test?  I applied for Spring Advantage!



Yea it is!


----------



## HakunaMatata101

Probably, I'm waiting for that notification


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck everyone! My CPs were the best times of my life


----------



## HakunaMatata101

My dashboard says its in progress is that good!?


----------



## disney516

I just did my web interview and made it through so I  will be scheduling a phone interview sometime in the next 24 hours!!! So excited


----------



## BookLover23

I made it through web interview too!!!

I haven't made it past that before!  So excited!!!


----------



## HakunaMatata101

I got a thing that says thank you for applying we will be in contact. What does this mean?


----------



## disney516

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> I made it through web interview too!!!
> 
> I haven't made it past that before!  So excited!!!



Congrats!!!! We can share our excitement


----------



## disney516

HakunaMatata101 said:
			
		

> I got a thing that says thank you for applying we will be in contact. What does this mean?



Was this sent after you did the first application?


----------



## c0pperboom

I can't believe the apps are finally out! Applied this morning, called to confirm I was a CM(campus rep) so I didn't have to take the WBI, and my phone interview is on Sunday!!!

SO EXCITED!


----------



## Joanna71985

disney516 said:


> I just did my web interview and made it through so I  will be scheduling a phone interview sometime in the next 24 hours!!! So excited





BookLover23 said:


> I made it through web interview too!!!
> 
> I haven't made it past that before!  So excited!!!



What roles are you both picking?


----------



## disney516

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> What roles are you both picking?



My top three are character attendant, merchandise, and photopass photographer!


----------



## Joanna71985

disney516 said:


> My top three are character attendant, merchandise, and photopass photographer!



Nice! I've done character attendant and merchandise, and both are fun


----------



## emcclay

My interview with Chef Pauli for B&P is Wednesday


----------



## disney516

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Nice! I've done character attendant and merchandise, and both are fun



Awesome! Do you have any tips or questions that were asked for the phone interview? What roles are you wanting to do this time?


----------



## HakunaMatata101

I made it to the web interview!


----------



## tmdeutch

A big congrats to all that made it!  I took the WBI last year and sadly didn't pass.  I got really tripped up on the questions like "a little boy is crying, what do you do?" You know the one? All the answers seem good, there are no "extreme" answers to give.  What do you do on questions like these?  Congrats again!


----------



## Skarr

Is anyone having trouble scheduling a phone interview? I am clicking to view the pending invitation for a phone interview but the window doesn't seem to be loading, even after switching browsers :|


----------



## disney516

Skarr said:
			
		

> Is anyone having trouble scheduling a phone interview? I am clicking to view the pending invitation for a phone interview but the window doesn't seem to be loading, even after switching browsers :|



It literally took me three hours for it to finally work. I'm guessing so many people are trying to get through its just being terribly slow. Eventually it should work


----------



## Skarr

disney516 said:


> It literally took me three hours for it to finally work. I'm guessing so many people are trying to get through its just being terribly slow. Eventually it should work



Hehe, I'll try to be more patient  It let me go to the page where I could pick my time zone! ...but now I'm waiting on another loading screen.

On another note, is anyone else applying to both the DL and WDW programs? I wonder if they will have you specify which one you would rather work at in the interview, or if they really like you will they accept you to both?


----------



## ValiantHeart

So I got the "applications are up" email while I was fixing to leave for a three hour lab, so the whole time, I was like "hurry hurry hurry I want to apply!" Even though I know if I get in I'm going to have to turn it down. I just can't afford to take a semester off right now. But I'm the kind of person who wants to try something out before I do it for real, so I figure now's a good time to do the WBI because even if I fail, I can take it again the next time applications open up, because it's not like this is my last shot.

I'm a freshman now, but I feel like the best time for me to do it will be after I finish a year in college at LEAST.

Has anyone done this? And I've read it other places but I want to make absolutely sure; it won't hurt my chances of getting accepted in the future if I turn down any offer extended to me this time, will it?


----------



## BookLover23

disney516 said:


> My top three are character attendant, merchandise, and photopass photographer!



NO WAY! That's my top 3 too!!! Well, it's a toss up between merchandise and Attractions for me, but still! Way cool!! My very top though would have to be photographer. I love getting to take pictures of families and friends and just plan people at disneyland! 
So, who would you want to 'attend' the most out of the characters?


----------



## disney516

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> NO WAY! That's my top 3 too!!! Well, it's a toss up between merchandise and Attractions for me, but still! Way cool!! My very top though would have to be photographer. I love getting to take pictures of families and friends and just plan people at disneyland!
> So, who would you want to 'attend' the most out of the characters?



That's awesome!! There's so many to choose, it's a tough one! I would really like to attend Donald duck or buzz lightyear and woody! What about you?


----------



## HakunaMatata101

I made it through the WBI i will be scheduling my phone interview within the next 24 hours!! Does anyone have any Tips?


----------



## BookLover23

disney516 said:


> That's awesome!! There's so many to choose, it's a tough one! I would really like to attend Donald duck or buzz lightyear and woody! What about you?



After seeing the costumes, I'd love to attend Merida! They look so comfy!  But I think the one I would like the most is one of the fab five. Any of them really. I'd just love to get to see all the little kid's faces. I get seriously excited when I see any of them so I know the little kids freak out too!


----------



## disney516

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> After seeing the costumes, I'd love to attend Merida! They look so comfy!  But I think the one I would like the most is one of the fab five. Any of them really. I'd just love to get to see all the little kid's faces. I get seriously excited when I see any of them so I know the little kids freak out too!



I know what you mean! I can't wait for the phone interview, I'm so nervous but so excited  I just hope I get in!!


----------



## BookLover23

disney516 said:


> I know what you mean! I can't wait for the phone interview, I'm so nervous but so excited  I just hope I get in!!



Me too! I don't care what role I get I just want to work there!


----------



## psherman42

Interviewing at 11:00 am on Monday!!


----------



## disney516

BookLover23 said:
			
		

> Me too! I don't care what role I get I just want to work there!



Exactly! Do you know what the situational questions or any of the questions are that they ask?


----------



## disney516

psherman42 said:
			
		

> Interviewing at 11:00 am on Monday!!



What are your top three roles you are hoping for?


----------



## missflickflack

hey everyone,
Alright so I have phone interview on thursday! I did the ICP back in fall of 2008. does anybody know if they ask alumni differen't questions?? should we pick a differen't position from last time?

goodluck to everyone

flick


----------



## HakunaMatata101

I was just wondering how you find out the name of the recruiter giving you the phone interview?


----------



## disney516

HakunaMatata101 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering how you find out the name of the recruiter giving you the phone interview?



When they call, they will tell you there name. You won't be able to find our beforehand.


----------



## HakunaMatata101

thats what i thought! awesome thanks a lot!


----------



## psherman42

disney516 said:


> What are your top three roles you are hoping for?


Attractions, merchandise, or character attendant are my top 3 but I applied for almost everything but cusotdial, housekeeping, and costuming. 



missflickflack said:


> hey everyone,
> Alright so I have phone interview on thursday! I did the ICP back in fall of 2008. does anybody know if they ask alumni differen't questions?? should we pick a differen't position from last time?
> 
> goodluck to everyone
> 
> flick


I'm wondering this too.


----------



## disney516

psherman42 said:
			
		

> Attractions, merchandise, or character attendant are my top 3 but I applied for almost everything but cusotdial, housekeeping, and costuming.



Did you like the role you had the first time you did the program?


----------



## psherman42

disney516 said:


> Did you like the role you had the first time you did the program?



I've worked in fast food before so I didn't love it but didn't hate it. I did put it down as low interest though on my application. I loved the people I worked with though.


----------



## disney516

psherman42 said:
			
		

> I've worked in fast food before so I didn't love it but didn't hate it. I did put it down as low interest though on my application. I loved the people I worked with though.



That's good! Did you think the phone interview was pretty easy or were there any questions that you stumbled on?


----------



## psherman42

disney516 said:


> That's good! Did you think the phone interview was pretty easy or were there any questions that you stumbled on?



I seem to remember getting a little tripped up when she asked me something I'd done to make someone feel special at a job and what I'd do to make guests feel special when they got to the park in the morning. Or something. It was a Main Entrance Operations question.


----------



## disney516

psherman42 said:
			
		

> I seem to remember getting a little tripped up when she asked me something I'd done to make someone feel special at a job and what I'd do to make guests feel special when they got to the park in the morning. Or something. It was a Main Entrance Operations question.



Hahah okay!


----------



## RapunzelRapunzel

I'm actually a little nervous to apply, especially after applying twice before and no luck. 

Does anyone know if previous web based interview has any baring when reapplying. I totally bombed it the first time(second guessed myself on like every answer), and didn't make it that far the second time. I am just hoping that won't be a factor.


----------



## tgimunday

nope i failed the wbi multiple times in the past before finally getting through this time my phone interview is tomorrow at 2:45


----------



## Joanna71985

disney516 said:


> Awesome! Do you have any tips or questions that were asked for the phone interview? What roles are you wanting to do this time?



I'm actually in FL now. I currently work in attractions, but I'm going FT character attendant at MK in 2 weeks


----------



## disney516

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> I'm actually in FL now. I currently work in attractions, but I'm going FT character attendant at MK in 2 weeks



That's awesome!! Is the difference between concierge and hospitality that the concierge handles more things like dining reservations, questions, check in check out, ticket questions an buying, handling guest requests and problems and hospitality is mainly at a resort desk doing check ins and outs? I was kinda confused about the difference bc people say they were trained in both and could potentially do both if needed.


----------



## Joanna71985

disney516 said:


> That's awesome!! Is the difference between concierge and hospitality that the concierge handles more things like dining reservations, questions, check in check out, ticket questions an buying, handling guest requests and problems and hospitality is mainly at a resort desk doing check ins and outs? I was kinda confused about the difference bc people say they were trained in both and could potentially do both if needed.



Yes, that sounds correct. Also, I'm pretty sure concierge is trained for both (but hospitality only does that). I could be wrong though


----------



## disney516

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Yes, that sounds correct. Also, I'm pretty sure concierge is trained for both (but hospitality only does that). I could be wrong though



Okay thanks!


----------



## psherman42

RapunzelRapunzel said:


> I'm actually a little nervous to apply, especially after applying twice before and no luck.
> 
> Does anyone know if previous web based interview has any baring when reapplying. I totally bombed it the first time(second guessed myself on like every answer), and didn't make it that far the second time. I am just hoping that won't be a factor.



Not at all. I applied for spring 2011 and failed the WBI. I just had to wait 6 months to retake it when I applied for fall 2011. I passed and got accepted!


----------



## embersonfire

Hey guys! My name is Ember and I've applied for the spring advantage program this coming up year, as many of you have im sure. 
I have my phone interview this coming up Tues. evening. I have my top choice role picked and its solid in my mind,(bbb if anyone was wondering) but im still feeling a bit fickle and indecisive in choosing my second two top roles. I was just wondering if anyone wanted to share what their top choices are, and why? Maybe it can help me and possibly some others get a good perspective on some more roles we might not have completely considered before!


----------



## ValiantHeart

Next Steps - Phone Interview
Thank you for completing the Web-Based Interview and for applying to be a part of the Disney College Program.

Congratulations - you have been identified as a strong candidate! Your next step is to schedule a phone interview. You will have the ability to schedule your interview appointment in approximately 24 hours.

I passed I passed I passed! =DDD For some reason I was SO nervous about the WBI that I didn't take it for a couple of days because I was worried I'd fail XD

ETA: And my phone interview is at 9:15 Wednesday night!


----------



## ashnb0212

When is check in usually for spring advantage?


----------



## psherman42

ashnb0212 said:


> When is check in usually for spring advantage?


It's usually late January-early February. 

I had my phone interview this morning! I think it went well for the most part. 
http://dreamitdoitdisney.tumblr.com/post/31278018274/phone-interview-round-two
I wrote a blog about it if anyone's curious and I don't have to repost it all here haha.


----------



## jacensolo3

psherman42 said:


> It's usually late January-early February.
> 
> I had my phone interview this morning! I think it went well for the most part.
> http://dreamitdoitdisney.tumblr.com/post/31278018274/phone-interview-round-two
> I wrote a blog about it if anyone's curious and I don't have to repost it all here haha.



Yay for completing the phone interview! I just finished mine and I feel pretty good about it! But two weeks sure seems like a long time to wait!


----------



## CelesteMarie8

ValiantHeart said:


> Next Steps - Phone Interview
> Thank you for completing the Web-Based Interview and for applying to be a part of the Disney College Program.
> 
> Congratulations - you have been identified as a strong candidate! Your next step is to schedule a phone interview. You will have the ability to schedule your interview appointment in approximately 24 hours.
> 
> I passed I passed I passed! =DDD For some reason I was SO nervous about the WBI that I didn't take it for a couple of days because I was worried I'd fail XD
> 
> ETA: And my phone interview is at 9:15 Wednesday night!




My phone interview is Wednesday 8:30pm!


----------



## disney516

Just had my phone interview, it lasted 15 minutes, no all I can do is wait. I feel like it went pretty good, does anyone know if that's a long enough time or should it have been longer? I'm so nervous but excited!!! I hate this :/


----------



## ashleyY993

Hey guys! This is my first post, and I've applied for the spring 2013 Disney College Program. My top 3 choices were character performer, bibbidi bobbidi boutique and attractions. I have my phone interview next Tuesday, and I'm super excited! Good luck to everyone applying!


----------



## RapunzelRapunzel

ValiantHeart said:


> Next Steps - Phone Interview
> Thank you for completing the Web-Based Interview and for applying to be a part of the Disney College Program.
> 
> Congratulations - you have been identified as a strong candidate! Your next step is to schedule a phone interview. You will have the ability to schedule your interview appointment in approximately 24 hours.
> 
> I passed I passed I passed! =DDD For some reason I was SO nervous about the WBI that I didn't take it for a couple of days because I was worried I'd fail XD
> 
> ETA: And my phone interview is at 9:15 Wednesday night!



That's me right now, I'm a little nervous to do the WBI so its been sitting there for like two days. I am just waiting for a tad bit of time when I feel ultra confident.


----------



## techieguy

I have my phone interview Sunday night.  My top three choices are transportation, recreation and hospitality/concierge.  I'm also interested in almost all the other roles but those are my top three.  I also applied for a PI and already had my phone interview for that.


----------



## Joanna71985

embersonfire said:


> Hey guys! My name is Ember and I've applied for the spring advantage program this coming up year, as many of you have im sure.
> I have my phone interview this coming up Tues. evening. I have my top choice role picked and its solid in my mind,(bbb if anyone was wondering) but im still feeling a bit fickle and indecisive in choosing my second two top roles. I was just wondering if anyone wanted to share what their top choices are, and why? Maybe it can help me and possibly some others get a good perspective on some more roles we might not have completely considered before!



What areas are you interested in? That might help in picking other roles. Ones that I enjoy, I would suggest looking at attractions, merchandise, and character attendant



ValiantHeart said:


> I passed I passed I passed! =DDD For some reason I was SO nervous about the WBI that I didn't take it for a couple of days because I was worried I'd fail XD
> 
> ETA: And my phone interview is at 9:15 Wednesday night!





CelesteMarie8 said:


> My phone interview is Wednesday 8:30pm!



Good luck! 



disney516 said:


> Just had my phone interview, it lasted 15 minutes, no all I can do is wait. I feel like it went pretty good, does anyone know if that's a long enough time or should it have been longer? I'm so nervous but excited!!! I hate this :/



That's a solid call time


----------



## disney516

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> That's a solid call time



Okay thanks! I'm so paranoid haha


----------



## Joanna71985

disney516 said:


> Okay thanks! I'm so paranoid haha



Aw, don't be! I'm sure it went well


----------



## RapunzelRapunzel

Phone interview scheduled for Sunday...the 23rd! I took the earliest I could get. But I guess I have enough to prepare so I don't spazz out during the interview. Still the wait is gonna be a killer.


----------



## disney516

RapunzelRapunzel said:
			
		

> Phone interview scheduled for Sunday...the 23rd! I took the earliest I could get. But I guess I have enough to prepare so I don't spazz out during the interview. Still the wait is gonna be a killer.



Good luck!!!


----------



## disney516

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Aw, don't be! I'm sure it went well



I think it did, but I didn't really have anything to compare it to but thank you!


----------



## MandaBelle

Hello everyone! My name is Mandy. I did the Fall 2011 Program, and I'm hoping to go back for Spring Advantage 2013! My first role was Custodial (MK East) so if anyone has questions please feel free to ask.

This time around I'm hoping for Character Attendant, Attractions, Merchandise, or Main Entrance Operations. I just want to get back to Disney! 

Pixie dust and purple (happy) thoughts to all applicants!


----------



## YReyna89

Hello Everyone  I just applied for the Spring Advantage 2013!!!  I finally passed the WBI. I had failed a couple of times, but i couldn't give up!!!
My phone interview is on tuesday & i am super nervous!! My top 3 pics are Bibbi bobbidi Hostess, and Merchandise. I wanted to audition for entertainment, but all the audtions are too far 
But anyways any tips for the interview on the roles i want?


----------



## bluelobster

Interviewed Monday morning.
Pended Tuesday night.

That's one of the fastest turnaround times I've ever seen - especially this early in the recruiting season. Did they change around the selection process a little bit this year?


----------



## raiderfan489

Hey guys! I had my wbi Thursday, and my phone interview this past Monday. It was a good 15 minutes even as well, the questions (for those who are wondering) are basically about your choices and current jobs. I think the anticipation for the final notice is the most nerve racking, out of everything else. Good luck everyone!


----------



## missflickflack

hey guys I have also applied for spring 2013, I had my phone interview this morning, wendi was great she made it feel like a chat not an interview. She said I would hear within 2 weeks but to check back everyday. My top choices are concierge, hospitality and merchandise. Has anybody worked these roles before.

I was an ICP back in 2008 as a vacation planner so if anyone has any questions, I would be happy to anwser. How did everybody else's interview go?


----------



## Joanna71985

missflickflack said:


> hey guys I have also applied for spring 2013, I had my phone interview this morning, wendi was great she made it feel like a chat not an interview. She said I would hear within 2 weeks but to check back everyday. My top choices are concierge, hospitality and merchandise. Has anybody worked these roles before.
> 
> I was an ICP back in 2008 as a vacation planner so if anyone has any questions, I would be happy to anwser. How did everybody else's interview go?



I did merchandise on my first CP, in Fantasyland


----------



## missflickflack

what did you like about merchandise?


----------



## HakunaMatata101

Just got done with my phone interview, i hope it went well. I am extremely nervous about the results!! haha


----------



## tmdeutch

i just got an email that said i need to schedule my phone interview within 3 days.  Does that mean I have to COMPLETE the phone interview in 3 days or that i just have to find a time to take the phone interview within 3 days even if the day that I schedule it for is, say, a week from today?


----------



## psherman42

tmdeutch said:


> i just got an email that said i need to schedule my phone interview within 3 days.  Does that mean I have to COMPLETE the phone interview in 3 days or that i just have to find a time to take the phone interview within 3 days even if the day that I schedule it for is, say, a week from today?



You just have to schedule within the next few days.


----------



## heaven2dc

I had my phone interview on Tuesday night with Margie.  She was nice but the interview went really quick compared to last year.  I goofed and only selected three top hospitality roles which she commented that may hurt me by not choosing outside of hospitality (I chose Disney Desk, Front Desk and Guest Services.  During the interview, she said she would add Attractions as the hospitality roles are limited (at least in Disneyland hotels).

Who else has applied for Disneyland College Program?  I feel like I'm in the minority!


----------



## Joanna71985

missflickflack said:


> what did you like about merchandise?



The guest interaction, and rotating around to all the different carts/stores, and being able to see Wishes every night


----------



## RapunzelRapunzel

MandaBelle said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Mandy. I did the Fall 2011 Program, and I'm hoping to go back for Spring Advantage 2013! My first role was Custodial (MK East) so if anyone has questions please feel free to ask.
> 
> This time around I'm hoping for Character Attendant, Attractions, Merchandise, or Main Entrance Operations. I just want to get back to Disney!
> 
> Pixie dust and purple (happy) thoughts to all applicants!



Oh I have a question or two. You did custodial, how was it? From what I've read so far it isn't bad. I like the idea of the freedom to walk around the parks. I put it as a higher interest position on my application. Would you recommend it or no? What was the worst situation you found yourself in?


----------



## LindseyBRCC

This is my first time applying for the DCP and i am so nervous. i got through the WBI and now i have one week until my phone interview. i am a naturally upbeat outgoing person but im afraid im going to choke up because i want to do this so bad. i have only ever been to disney once in my life and that was like 10 years ago. i was reading about possible questions and i saw a lot of people posting about how they were asked their favorite park and/or ride. im nervous that i wont be able to answer that well since i have only been the one time and i was like 11 years old. any pointers would be really appreciated. thanks! i hope to see all of y'all in the Spring!!!


----------



## KatMalfoy

Hey guys! My name is Kat, and I've applied for the 2013 Spring Advantage! My phone interview is on Tuesday, and my top roles are Vacation Planner, Concierge (not likely to get...haha), Photopass, and FSFB. Anyone ever done Vacation Planner before? I really want it... but I feel like it's one kinda like concierge, where there's not really that many spots to fill for it... but I'll be happy with anything of course!


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

I didn't get pended, but i have a question: why would people get pended? what is so bad about being pended? if you were pended in the past, what roles/location did you apply for?


----------



## disney516

disneyjazz 1928 said:
			
		

> I didn't get pended, but i have a question: why would people get pended? what is so bad about being pended? if you were pended in the past, what roles/location did you apply for?



This was my first time applying, but being pended is like being on a waiting list so its a longer wait and you could be waiting very long just to get rejected. I assume people would be pended because they still aren't sure if you fit in anywhere or they are going to see if something they know you would be good at would open up.


----------



## urrrka

Hiya guys and gals ! Just applied for the Spring 2013 CP 
I was wondering, how long did you have to wait for your phone interviews? I went to schedule it, and the only one was 11 days away, 10 from today. I'm super nervous, and I really would love this oppertunity. Any tips for phone interviews?
I put different choices for the roles, but I really want:
1. Attractions
2. Full food service
3. Character attendant

Eep ! So excited


----------



## heaven2dc

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> I didn't get pended, but i have a question: why would people get pended? what is so bad about being pended? if you were pended in the past, what roles/location did you apply for?



I got pended last time and waited about 6 weeks after I received the "pended" email (if I remember right) until I got rejected (I interviewed around January 24th and got the rejection email on April 18th).  I applied for Disneyland in the hospitality roles (Disney Desk, Front Desk and Guest Services).  What I was told was that they are still considering you strongly when you are placed on the wait list but haven't found the right spot.  Does anyone else have more information?


----------



## tgimunday

so this may be a silly question but i keep of people being denied after they have been pended has anyone ever just been flat out rejected without being pended after waiting for more than 2 weeks ?


----------



## ValiantHeart

Well I just got off the phone with Becca, and my interview was 25 minutes long and it went really well I think! I asked her some questions and she was so nice, and I think I understand about smiling on the phone because I could definitely tell she was smiling the whole time! 

Now for the two week wait. I think I'm gonna die!


----------



## disney516

I was accepted for main entrance operations spring advantage this morning!!! Anyone else get accepted for this role??


----------



## c0pperboom

I was accepted this morning for Spring Advantage 2013! I will be a Vacation Planner! D


----------



## Joanna71985

RapunzelRapunzel said:


> Oh I have a question or two. You did custodial, how was it? From what I've read so far it isn't bad. I like the idea of the freedom to walk around the parks. I put it as a higher interest position on my application. Would you recommend it or no? What was the worst situation you found yourself in?



Custodial really isn't that bad. I worked in Epcot WS, and loved it. I got to see Illuminations every night (as well as the various shows around the countries), and it was very laidback. 



disney516 said:


> I was accepted for main entrance operations spring advantage this morning!!! Anyone else get accepted for this role??





c0pperboom said:


> I was accepted this morning for Spring Advantage 2013! I will be a Vacation Planner! D



Congrats!


----------



## disney516

Joanna71985 said:
			
		

> Congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## KatMalfoy

c0pperboom said:


> I was accepted this morning for Spring Advantage 2013! I will be a Vacation Planner! D



Congrats!!!!!! What kinds of questions did they ask you for Vacation Planner? Do you think it's a difficult role to get into? It's my number one choice!!


----------



## c0pperboom

KatMalfoy said:


> Congrats!!!!!! What kinds of questions did they ask you for Vacation Planner? Do you think it's a difficult role to get into? It's my number one choice!!



Hi! thank you! Right now I do ticket sales at my job, so they mostly asked me about how that relates. If I know how to up-sell and such. They also asked what I thought a Vacation Planner is, and what they do. I think it's important to mention how important of a role it is, and how they help explain the parks to confused guests!

It is a hard role to get. In my opinion, the hardest roles are BBB, Hospitality/concierge and Vacation Planner. Also Character Performer but that's an audition. I'm an alumni so I think that helped in my case.

Good luck!!!


----------



## RapunzelRapunzel

Joanna71985 said:


> Custodial really isn't that bad. I worked in Epcot WS, and loved it. I got to see Illuminations every night (as well as the various shows around the countries), and it was very laidback.



Oh that's good to hear. It's not my very first choice but I think that if I were to get this role I would be happy with it. =)


----------



## Joanna71985

RapunzelRapunzel said:


> Oh that's good to hear. It's not my very first choice but I think that if I were to get this role I would be happy with it. =)



I think most people I know that have done custodial, have ended up enjoying it.


----------



## psherman42

Interviewed on the 10th and I'm still in progress. I'm definitely losing hope.


----------



## disney516

Everyone should check out my blog I started! I never blogged before but I feel this is the perfect thing to blog about!! It is on blogger.com and is DCP Spring Advantage 2013 and the blog is called Disney College Program Adventure. The link is www.blogger.com/profile/07238965300590513899


----------



## RapunzelRapunzel

Joanna71985 said:


> I think most people I know that have done custodial, have ended up enjoying it.



Everything I've read has been pretty positive about Custodial. It's like my 3rd/4th choice really. My top choice is Merchandise though.


----------



## Arielle005

Welp;
Passed the WBI !  Now I'm anticipating the phone interview, mine is this Saturday , September 29 . I'm really excited ! Driving myself BONKERS . 
Anywho , my top three choices are Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique hostess , character performer , and attractions . I totally fell in love with the idea of BBB ! *fingers crossed* Have any of you had your phone interview yet ?! Best of wishes ! x o x o


----------



## Ajaz

I had my interview on the 19th! I think it went decently enough, but I'm sure I could have done better. I applied for quite a few roles because I really am willing to do anything Disney gives me, but my top three were Attractions, BBB, and Merch. Now it's just a waiting game to find out if I'm accepted!


----------



## lilyleez

I have my phone interview october 2nd and I am freaking out!!!


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

disney516 said:


> I was accepted for main entrance operations spring advantage this morning!!! Anyone else get accepted for this role??



I just got accepted to the same role same program yesterday!!


----------



## kathypoohsider

Hey everybody! I'm Kathy and did the CP for spring of 2012. I worked in Fantasyland attractions and absolutely loved everything about it! I got accepted last week for PhotoPass Photographer for Spring Advantage of 2013! If anyone has any questions about the CP or Attractions, you can ask me!


----------



## KatMalfoy

My phone interview is in 4 hours!!!

But I actually have a question for you guys! Have any of you looked recently at the "Role Descriptions" page on the DCP website? When I applied (2 Wednesdays ago) all the roles were one way, and today they're all different! For example, there is now a "Disney Desk" option under lodging for WDW. That wasn't there when I applied, nor was it even an option to rate my interest on the application... Also, little things like how FSFB got moved to the "Recreation" section instead of the "Food & Beverage" section...? Maybe it's just my computer and it's changing all of the placement of things? Is anyone else confused about this? 

The only reason why I'm even concerned about it is because, like I said, some of the roles that are on there now weren't even an option on my application, so I didn't get to mark my interest for any of those, and I am wondering if it shows up as "no interest" to the interviewer/people who choose if I make it in! I'd be willing do do any of those roles, they just weren't on there!


----------



## KatMalfoy

Just had my phone interview!!! 

It went great! Interviewer was super sweet, and loved to hear my stories about things! She said that it'll take at most 2 weeks to hear, but to start checking tomorrow afternoon...!? I'll take that! haha 

Top role choices were Vacation Planner, Photopass, and FSFB. Now to play the waiting game!! Anyone else accepted to these roles?


----------



## disneyjazz 1928

i'm still really confused on  how the roommate thing works. do you have to be in the same program?? Like if you have the same arrival date, do you HAVE to have the same departure??


----------



## psherman42

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> i'm still really confused on  how the roommate thing works. do you have to be in the same program?? Like if you have the same arrival date, do you HAVE to have the same departure??



From what I understand, yeah you have to have the same arrival and departure date.


----------



## rogerskevin67

Hi there my friend is planning to apply for spring 2013; all the best to her and off course all of you.


----------



## khancock

disneyjazz 1928 said:


> i'm still really confused on  how the roommate thing works. do you have to be in the same program?? Like if you have the same arrival date, do you HAVE to have the same departure??



Yes.

Read this.
https://disneyprogramsblog.com/?p=2466

Anyone who says otherwise is completely wrong.


----------



## MadiStan91

Hey everyone, my name is Madison. I'm 21 years old and this is my second time to apply (unfortunately I was not accepted for Fall 2012). I'm so excited to apply for Spring '13! My phone interview is on Wednesday (yay!) but I wanted to know if anyone had advice?

Also I posted this question on another thread, but I'll ask it again: I've heard some people claiming that disney works you as "slave labor". Now I'm not afraid to work-- I've had jobs before--but I'd like some information about what average working days are. My top choices are Conceirge, Merchandise or Photo at WDW. 

Thanks y'all, and good luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

Unfortunately there really is no "average" day. The hours can vary based on role, as well as location (for example- merch CMs on Main Street could end up working more hours then someone at a resort). Also, time of year will factor into the amount of hours.


----------



## MadiStan91

Joanna71985 said:


> Unfortunately there really is no "average" day. The hours can vary based on role, as well as location (for example- merch CMs on Main Street could end up working more hours then someone at a resort). Also, time of year will factor into the amount of hours.




Thank you for the reply, Joanna!  Even this bit of information helped to clear up some of my questions. I really want to be in Merch as I have some experience with that (and I think it may br more realistic than my other choices), so I guess I can just expect varying hours!


----------



## hollisterluva92

I'm here!!! My name is Deva and I just applied for Spring Advantage 2013! My phone interview is next Wed. (the 10th) at 11am!!!!!! My top three roles are: Vacation Planner, Costuming, and BBB!!!!


----------



## grlwonder

Hey there my name is Monica. I have my phone interview Oct. 5 this friday and I am so excited and nervous at the same time LOL! My top roles are character attendant, FSFB, and main operations. (I keep changing my top roles I can't decided I will try almost anything!) 

Good luck to everyone! Congrats to the ones accepted!


----------



## SBailey09

MadiStan91 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, my name is Madison. I'm 21 years old and this is my second time to apply (unfortunately I was not accepted for Fall 2012). I'm so excited to apply for Spring '13! My phone interview is on Wednesday (yay!) but I wanted to know if anyone had advice?
> 
> Also I posted this question on another thread, but I'll ask it again: I've heard some people claiming that disney works you as "slave labor". Now I'm not afraid to work-- I've had jobs before--but I'd like some information about what average working days are. My top choices are Conceirge, Merchandise or Photo at WDW.
> 
> Thanks y'all, and good luck!



Hey Madison! I was unfortunately denied this time around but hope to apply for fall 2013! I was just wondering what the dates were when you applied back in the spring 2012 to try and get on for fall 2012. I found out I didn't get accepted after taking the WBI last week but was hoping the application process would still be going on for fall 2013 6 months from now. Do you know when it usually runs?


----------



## Joanna71985

The application goes up for Fall programs around late Jan/early Feb


----------



## SBailey09

When does it end? I applied last week for spring but didn't make it. I know you have to wait 6 months and was hoping I could still apply for fall 13. 6 months from now would put us in march though... Thanks for replying!


----------



## madisonsplash

MadiStan91 said:


> Thank you for the reply, Joanna!  Even this bit of information helped to clear up some of my questions. I really want to be in Merch as I have some experience with that (and I think it may br more realistic than my other choices), so I guess I can just expect varying hours!



I'm also named Madison, (20 y/o) and I ALSO got denied for Fall 2012, applied for Spring 2013, and have a phone interview on Wednesday!!

What are the chances?


----------



## CaitlinAnn

Hey, I'm Caitlin, 21 y/o, I just had my phone interview today!!! I feel very confident about how it went! I will keep you guys updated. Cant wait to meet new people and have a good time


----------



## Joanna71985

SBailey09 said:


> When does it end? I applied last week for spring but didn't make it. I know you have to wait 6 months and was hoping I could still apply for fall 13. 6 months from now would put us in march though... Thanks for replying!



Usually in April


----------



## Taylor4friends

Hello guys!
I am new to this forum. I found this forum when i googled "disney college program spring 2012"

Today I had a phone interview and I just wanted to be helpful and post the questions I remember being asked. The interview was only 15 minutes. I was very nervous and said "umm and ahhh" alittle too much but here are the question I was asked (The question may have been worded different from the actual interview but the questions mean the same thing)

_Why do you want to work for Disney?
What is your work experience ?
Tell me about a stressful period in your life.
How you do deal with living with other people?
What are the top three jobs you are interested in and why?
Do you have a valid license?
What jobs are you not interested in doing?
Do you prefer to work indoors or outside?
What is your work speed? Fast, Moderate or Steady/Slow?_


----------



## GoldenFlower

Hello!! My name is Kaci and I have was accepted as a Spring Advantage Intern for 2013 about 3 weeks ago!! I have accepted my role as a Greeter, but I have an audition on Sunday as a Character Performer. I wanted to post on here and meet new people and try to make some friends before I head out there!! So how are you? Are you guys excited? Where are you hoping to room? Lemme know!!


----------



## MadiStan91

madisonsplash said:


> I'm also named Madison, (20 y/o) and I ALSO got denied for Fall 2012, applied for Spring 2013, and have a phone interview on Wednesday!!
> 
> What are the chances?



That's crazy Madison!  haha! I'm 21, and my phone interview was on a Wednesday as well! I hope your interview went well; I got accepted for Attractions, Spring Advantage 2013! My arrival is Jan 21st!


----------



## lidepi

I don't believe the 6 month waiting period applies for college program applications, though correct me if I'm wrong. It said online that you can apply once per session (once for both fall/fall advantage and once for spring/spring advantage). The 6 month waiting period is for hourly positions as well as how long you have to wait after completing 1 year in the college program/professional internship.

I had been looking into this recently as some financial concerns arose in regards to whether or not I'd be able to leave for the Spring program in January so I had been seriously considering applying again for the Fall/Fall advantage programs. This would be allowed, correct?


----------



## paulimapi

Just got accepted!! 

I'll be working Front Desk!! I'm soo excited!!

Btw my name is Paulina and I'm from Costa Rica.


----------



## emmacakke

Hi!  I'm Emma & I'll be doing the 2013 Spring Advantage in Orlando and am over the moon excited!!  I've gotten the role of Concierge  Has anyone gotten that role?  Also, I'm a little nervous because I'm 24, but still am hoping to have a great time!  Hope I'll see all of you in January!!


----------



## Tarinscarnato

Hey new to this forum but just got accepted to Spring Advantage 2013 today! Im really pumped hope to meet all of you soon!


----------

